# Sequence of events - buying a 2nd hand car



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have not been able to find it through the search so I thought I would ask it here. I am interested in buying a 2nd hand car from an individual I found on Dubizzle. He owns the car 100% (no finance) and I will pay cash (no finance)

So, I have read about a pre purchase inspection, RTA inspection etc etc. But what is the actual sequence of the things that have to be done?

This is how far I got:

1. I ask the guy to do a pre purchase inspection at a place I select
2. Based on the result I will either purchase it or not
3. Let's assume all is well, and I make him an offer he can't refuse...

What happens then? Do we go for the RTA inspection? When do I actually give him the money? When do I get insurance? When do I get registration?

I think this will also be helpful for other people planning to buy a second hand car. I on purpose did not put it in the cars and driving topic because I think it would get flooded (and lost) by all other questions being asked there - leading to too few replies...

Thanks a lot


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Good call, going to be going through this myself in a while.

Is it necessary to have a pre-purchase inspection? I have been looking at what looks to be great deals on Dubizzle from people who need to sell urgently because they're leaving the country. 

Is it often the case that someone is genuinely leaving the country, I turn up with a fistful of cash, take it for a test drive and off you go home in your new (2nd hand) car? Or are these things generally scams from someone that wants to get rid of a nackered car they don't want to fix?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pre purchase inspection: entirely up to you and how comfortable you feel about the car.
However, if the vehicle is more than 3 years old you will need to get the "official"testing done for fitness certificate. This test is not comprehensive so may not be able to tell you everything about the car, but is needed for the RTA registration . 

Insurance: you can buy it from the brokers at the car registration place (or arrange before hand)
You need to get a form typed out which can be done at the registration center.

Once you have the transfer form, insurance, test result, take the token etc. And money can change hands at the counter.

Take your emirates ID (previously they wanted passports and visa - i am guessing this may not be required any more). Of course the DL as well. 

You can get a new Salik card - not sure how the Salik gets transferred.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

rsinner said:


> pre purchase inspection: entirely up to you and how comfortable you feel about the car.
> However, if the vehicle is more than 3 years old you will need to get the "official"testing done for fitness certificate. This test is not comprehensive so may not be able to tell you everything about the car, but is needed for the RTA registration . do you need to book an appointment for this?
> 
> Insurance: you can buy it from the brokers at the car registration place (or arrange before hand)
> ...


Thanks Rsinner

Please see my questions in red. I also want to know the following

- will the plate be transferred to me as well (the car has a 5 digit normal plate)?
- if not, do I get a new plate on the spot so I can drive off straight away or do I have to park the car somewhere for a few days?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Froglet said:


> Thanks Rsinner
> 
> Please see my questions in red. I also want to know the following
> 
> ...


The old plate gets surrendered at the RTA and a new one is made with your new number while you wait. You can fix the plate on yourself or there are guys there who will do it for a small fee. 

SALIK is not transferable. Just get a new tag and remove the old one and replace with the new. Register it online.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

You can keep the plate that is already on the car if the seller does not want it, otherwise you get a plate and you can fit it on.

Pre purchase inspection as others mentioned is up to you - however for sports cars, german cars or other premium cars I would recommend it as repair cost can be a lot.

the process is fairly easy at the RTA they will tell you what you do now and what you do next, you cannot transfer old salik you need to get a salik tag cost AED 100 with 50 AED loaded on it.
Seller can deregister his tag at the Salik stand in some RTA centres.


----------



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

Helpful post. Thanks to @Froglet for starting it. Couple of questions:

1)Where can one go for a pre purchase inspection?

2) It was mentioned that if car is over 3 yrs old, it would need to pass/achieve some sort of "fitness" certificate. How/where can this be done?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

jgw99 said:


> Helpful post. Thanks to @Froglet for starting it. Couple of questions:
> 
> 1)Where can one go for a pre purchase inspection?
> 
> ...


I found out that there are many places that do pre purchase inspection. Official dealerships (AGMC - BMW) do it and smaller service centres as well. It really depends on the car you have since, but if you spend a significant amount on your dream car you do want to go to a place that has a good reputation... 

If the car is older than 3 years it has to pass the RTA fitness test. It's basically a quick 15 minute test at RTA centres where they check various things to see if the car is roadworthy. Cost is 120 AED I believe.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Ok, so here is the update from what I figured out till now:

- You meet the seller and go for a test drive
- If you like it you make him/her an offer
- You request if s/he is fine with a pre purchase inspection (if you want to do this - generally if your car is premium, German or a sports car it would be recommended since repairs can be pricey)
- S/he will give you the keys so you can go and do it in exchange for your passport
- You go to a garage that you select and get it checked (this usually costs around 600 AED)
- You return the car to the owner, get your passport back and decide if you want to proceed
- You then request a quote from an insurance company which you will accept (if you agree of course). The confirmation the company sends you is enough to get the car registered in your name (you don't have to pay for the insurance just yet)
- Then you go with the guy to the RTA testing centre (if the car is older than 3 years) and you get the test done - 120 AED
- Afterwards you go to the RTA office and fill in the transfer form
- Once you're done with that you are ready to go the counter where you present the transfer form, the RTA fitness test and your insurance letter
- Registration will be transferred to your name (maybe you get to keep the same plate if the owner does not want it - check it for fines though!)
- Once registration is completed you get the gold card and the keys of your new vehicle and you give the seller his money
- You shake hands and you're ready to go. Just make sure you pass by your insurance company to pay...

This is what I found out till now. Please feel free to company if I'm missing some important points. Once this list with steps is finalized I will move it to the first post so people don't have to read the entire thread.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

perfect Froglet. Pretty much sums it up.

DL = driving license.
If I was a seller, I would not accept a cheque. Who knows if the cheque will bounce, and that's a whole new headache. Yes, cash is inconvenient and potentially unsafe, but at the same time I have read of stories of cheques bouncing etc. People need to make their own judgment call.

Number plate changing costs about 10-20 Dhs.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

A few minor notes:

The RTA inspection is done before you can transfer the car (and is done onsite or it was in my case)
The RTA can tell you if the car has had an accident and if it was/is under finance. I would always ask this question of the seller in advance, then check it with the RTA so you know they are honest.

I was told I needed an insurance certificate.


----------

